# Neophyte Freebox Wifi+ Point Acces Netgear Wgr614



## kameleons (23 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, je possède deux Mac sous OSX 10.3.5. Un PB dernière génération connecté à la carte WIFI FREE de la FREEBOX en mode connexion automatique. J'aimerai utiliser mon routeur NETGEAR WGR614 comme point d'acccès (il est maintenant remplacé par la carte WIFI de FREE) relié à mon Imac. J'ai relié ce dernier au routeur avec un RJ45 et en connexion automatique, mais bon faut pas rêver...
Et les DHCP, PPPoe and co, ça ne me dit absolument rien. Pour résumer, mon PB est connecté via Airport à la Freebox V4 en Wifi (et ç amarche), mais j'aimerai que l'Imac soit relié au net par le routeur utilisé comme point d'accès.
Si qqn m'entend et pouvait m'aider ! 
Je me sens un peu seul devant ce pb...

Merci.


La patience du buffle est grande. Sa force est immense.


----------



## fpoil (23 Janvier 2005)

le probleme est de savoir si le 614 peut être configuré en AP et c'est loin d'être sur (ce routeur ne gère pas le WDS si je me rappelle bien, j'en ai eu un): tu peux aller sur le forum de netgear.fr, il est bien fait


----------



## kameleons (24 Janvier 2005)

Hello !
Merci pour ton aide. D'après le site Netgear, le WGR614 est également AP. Mais à part lui faire des yeux doux, je ne sais comment m'y prendre...


----------



## fpoil (24 Janvier 2005)

kameleons a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> Merci pour ton aide. D'après le site Netgear, le WGR614 est également AP. Mais à part lui faire des yeux doux, je ne sais comment m'y prendre...



j'ai été faire un tour sur les forums netgear : le 614 ne gère pas le WDS (la freebox non plus d'ailleurs) c'est confirmé

le wds  c'est la techno qui permet à deux bornes (ap, routeur, etc...) de communiquer entre elles en wifi

c'est le cas par exemple de ma config qui utilise deux bornes wds : airport express et netgear wg 602 v2 :

dans une pièce : airport express configurée en routeur wifi connectée en ethernet à la freebox, 

dans une autre pièce (à 10 m) le netgear wg 602 configurée en mode repeater (en gros un pont wifi) connectée en ethernet à un pc

le wg602 me permet d'avoir le net sur le pc et d'étendre le réseau wifi routé par l'airport express


----------



## Booli (25 Janvier 2005)

Dans les parametres de ton routeur il y a sur le lien LAN IP Setup une option qui s appelle RIP et qui d'apres ce que j'ai compris des explications qui accompagne la "page" permet au routeur de communiquer avec d autres routeurs...peut etre que ca pourrait etre ca qu'il te faudrait... enfin je my connais pas trop mais moi j'ai le meme routeur et la plupart des trucs je les ai trouvé en tatonnant un peu au pif comme ca alors qui sait...peut etre que la chance continue..)


----------



## kameleons (26 Janvier 2005)

Merci Je Vais Essayer Et Si Ca Ne Fonctionne Pas, Je Rebrancherai La Netgear Et La Completerai Par Un Point D'acces...


----------

